# The oddity of online photo posting



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

It is too easy. you will never meet most people. what you print or would show personally i am sure it much better than what you throw online.

It feels like you are doing "something" when you really may not be. Again, it is easy. I am starting to think if i really wanted to be doing "something" i should probably be putting REAL work out there and trying to display in real life. Posting photos online seems a low involvement cop out.

Time. I am starting to think of a few sites i have regularly posted too. And what better uses i could have used for that time instead of tossing up photos. Facebook included.  As it doesn't really seem a great use of time.


Less print. If i spent as much time concerning myself with printing photos vs. online digital media. I would probably have more photos printed.


Peoples dislikes or likes. See above. I should probably concern myself more with what i want to put on my wall or in a real show. Than what ten thousand no name people on facebook or where ever i put photos thinks.

Things look different in actual size and print. Again, kind of put into question the digital media idea. It seems the way the world is going though. wifi, quick uploads, quick sharing. I am starting to wonder seriously of the value of most of it.

thoughts?


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2015)

And yet, here you are.
Wasting time when you could be printing photos.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> And yet, here you are.
> Wasting time when you could be printing photos.


why is that?


----------



## Forkie (Apr 1, 2015)

You could spend more time printing photos if you want, but you'll never get as many people looking at them as you would by posting them online.  And since our hobby/profession is one where the end-product is intended for show, I'd say putting our photos online is as good as it gets.


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 1, 2015)

I print quite a few photos and have a reasonable portfolio, which I review and revise from time to time, but also enjoy the online experience. There are a few people locally that I can show my photos to and get objective feedback and sound advice from, however, we don't see one another all that often and I find posting images here a very good way of putting them to the test.


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2015)

bribrius said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, here you are.
> ...


No idea.
Your the one that said your online time could be spent printing more photos, not me.


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2015)

Printing doesn't take that long. 

I mean sure it takes a while at first to get the balance of exposure in the shot right so that it prints well;but the actual act of printing is pretty quick for digital. Just get the file and press print - or send it off to the company to be ordered. 

So I don't see how being online and posting a photo takes away so much time that you then can't print. 

As for display and holding back the best; well that's your choice. Most might hold back some photos or hold back those which are just purely personal; but as said ours is a visual medium and most who come online do so to share their work that they do. To share, talk and interact with those of a like mind and similar interest (something they might not find in person in reality where many will be "nice shot" and then move on in seconds)


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


One of the great challenges of our age, in which the tools of our productivity are also the tools of our leisure, is to figure out how to make more useful those moments of procrastination when we're idling in front of our computer screens.
Joshua Foer

Read more at Procrastination Quotes - BrainyQuote


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 1, 2015)

I'm the worst procrastinater  since...i dunno, I'll figure it out later.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

Overread said:


> Printing doesn't take that long.
> 
> I mean sure it takes a while at first to get the balance of exposure in the shot right so that it prints well;but the actual act of printing is pretty quick for digital. Just get the file and press print - or send it off to the company to be ordered.
> 
> ...


i dunno. i was asked a week ago on exhibiting work. i havent exactly jumped up to print and matte or even signed for the slot. I would have to go through photos, decided what to print. Send it for print. Got to the store to get matte and frames. Figure out where my display section is.   All sounds like a lot of work. Easier sitting here typing.


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 1, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Read more at Procrastination Quotes - BrainyQuote



I would, but fear that would just be stealing my time away.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2015)

Why don't you start a print exchange thread, thats what we do on other forums


----------



## KenC (Apr 1, 2015)

Posting online is tough because it's so easy for viewers to just click away from an image and not bother with it.

If you put a print into someone's hand, or at least display a digital image for a group of people in a room, then the viewer is kind of stuck with it at least for a minute and may feel forced to think and comment about it.  It also may help that in this situation the viewer knows you have made more than a negligible effort to show that image, especially with a print, but even with digital display because there is more selectivity and effort required than to just upload a bunch of stuff online.

I do both of these things and find the latter more satisfying and productive, but hey, the internet and the forums are here, so why not?  I don't spend so much time on here that I can't do other things.


----------



## photoguy99 (Apr 1, 2015)

Likes, +1s, Faves. They're addictive. They're also incredibly harmful.

Mainly, people who partake of photography-related-social-networking hand out approval or disapproval based on whether or not they like the photographer personally. The personal like or dislike may or may not be based in part of liking some photographs made by that photographer in the past. 

If you make a couple of OK pictures, and hand out approval to like-minded people like candy, they will generally reciprocate, because they're human, and because that it how the game is played. After a while it simply becomes a case of 'Oh it's that guy! Great shot, love your work, as always!' as a spinal reflex.

People rarely actually *look* at photos they see online.

Pretty girl? +1 great shot!
My friend Susie? Great shot!
That one guy who gave me a +Disagree? Terrible shot, the... thing.. totally draws my eye and kills the shot!
Actually looking at an image and trying to make sense of it it work, so mostly what we get is "I like it" or "I don't like it" which is, all to often "I like you" or "I don't like you".


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Why don't you start a print exchange thread, thats what we do on other forums


sounds like work


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2015)

bribrius said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you start a print exchange thread, thats what we do on other forums
> ...


I'm in the darkroom tomorrow night printing for a print exchange


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Likes, +1s, Faves. They're addictive. They're also incredibly harmful.
> 
> Mainly, people who partake of photography-related-social-networking hand out approval or disapproval based on whether or not they like the photographer personally. The personal like or dislike may or may not be based in part of liking some photographs made by that photographer in the past.
> 
> ...


this is about the only reason i have considered putting stuff in juried shows. The names aren't seen. It is anonymous. Judged by people that hopefully have some credentials.  It is more REAL. Also i saw some info on one the other day that limited post processing to slight contrast, color etc. adjustments.
i was tickled pink when i saw that.  I don't know if that is the start of a new trend limiting post processing but i think it is a FANTASTIC idea.


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 1, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> Likes, +1s, Faves. They're addictive. They're also incredibly harmful.
> 
> Mainly, people who partake of photography-related-social-networking hand out approval or disapproval based on whether or not they like the photographer personally. The personal like or dislike may or may not be based in part of liking some photographs made by that photographer in the past.
> 
> ...



Quite a lot of mutual ego stroking occurs on the internet, and this is a shame. It makes the mind boggle sometimes at the rave revues mediocrity receives  - merely because of who it was posted by. 

Photography, just like politics, is often more concerned with personalities rather than proficiency.


----------



## photoguy99 (Apr 1, 2015)

It's disappointing from both sides.

If you're not well known or well liked, you get a bunch of nitpicking from people who think that "critique" is about finding things wrong with images.
If you're popular and well liked, then you get a bunch of positive feedback no matter what you post.

Neither is of much use. The first is falsely demoralizing, the second is equally falsely uplifting.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2015)

I post pictures for several reasons:because I like when people like my pictures because, if I'm going to make comments about other people's pictures, I think its only fair that I let my own work be available for comment.

Public exhibitions don't mean too much, if anything, to me because most of the relatively few people who see work in person have zero idea of what good work is and so their approval means nothing to me.

I obviously can't speak for anyone else but I can tell you why I don't look at your work.  You don't respect what you do enough to submit finished work, you deflect any comments by saying that your work is just 'stuff' that you threw up here. Clearly you have no respect for what many of us are trying to do and thus I have no interest in anything you do.


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2015)

Eh you get the same thing in clubs. The regular judges will have credentials, but they'll also favour styles and/or subjects. Clubs will also do the same (just like a forum does); plus if you shoot with any style chances are even without your name attached people will start to work out what shots are likely to come from which person. 

In the end there is no such thing as 100% pure critique. Indeed I would say that to remove all human elements of bias, taste, experience, etc... you would get comments that could only be technical and artistically technical in the purest of senses of following the rules (and I know how you guys all love following rules ). 

Interpretation of art has to have a human element to it. Just as reception of commentary is a lesson in learning what weight to attach to peoples viewpoints upon your work; with the risk that you can easily end up in a situation where you can ascribe such a low weighting of importance to peoples views and yet at the same time you want to be recognised for your skill (we all do - some more than others, some less than others). 



The whole clicks/likes/favs etc... I think is easy to get sucked into; but its also very shallow - its terribly shallow because it speaks nothing of your work in the end but more upon networking to get more like-backs (Though one can argue that a part of that is not just sharing out the likes; its actually about exposure - the MORE effort you put into exposure the more people will see your work and thus the more who are there to potentially comment or give their feedback in positive or negative light).


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> It's disappointing from both sides.
> 
> If you're not well known or well liked, you get a bunch of nitpicking from people who think that "critique" is about finding things wrong with images.
> If you're popular and well liked, then you get a bunch of positive feedback no matter what you post.
> ...


if it bothers you that much just open a new account under another name (i have a couple elsewhere) and go incognito. Never type much. They won't know the difference you can remain anonymous.


----------



## The_Traveler (Apr 1, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> It's disappointing from both sides.
> 
> If you're not well known or well liked, you get a bunch of nitpicking from people who think that "critique" is about finding things wrong with images.
> If you're popular and well liked, then you get a bunch of positive feedback no matter what you post.
> ...



 I went back at looked at the pictures you have posted and found only two posts that actually had pictures in them.
How did you get so demoralized with only two posts?


----------



## Fred Berg (Apr 1, 2015)

bribrius said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's disappointing from both sides.
> ...



Are you trying to tell us that you are sicboi?


----------



## photoguy99 (Apr 1, 2015)

Doesn't bother me at all. I don't rely on social media for critique. Also, it _*is*_ possible for the attentive to winnow out the kernels of genuine critique from the chaff.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > photoguy99 said:
> ...


yes, if that is what sicboi does. i run multiple accounts for different types of images.


----------



## Overread (Apr 1, 2015)

bribrius said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...



You are aware that on most sites moderators greatly dislike the use of multiple accounts by one person and on many it comes with a full ban on all accounts. 
It's deceptive to use multiple accounts whilst part of the same community and honestly you really don't need to do that to just show photos.


----------



## gsgary (Apr 1, 2015)

Overread said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Fred Berg said:
> ...


Go on ban him [emoji3]


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

Overread said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > Fred Berg said:
> ...


I have it figured out. I'm all set. And i will decide what i need to do, thanks.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> photoguy99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's disappointing from both sides.
> ...


i was wondering that too. Maybe he is sensitive?


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

gsgary said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > bribrius said:
> ...


who is that?


----------



## photoguy99 (Apr 1, 2015)

I am not sicboi. I am not demoralized. There is more to the world of social networked photography things than TPF. I do not have multiple accounts on TPF.

I hope that answers all the outstanding questions.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

The_Traveler said:


> I post pictures for several reasons:because I like when people like my pictures because, if I'm going to make comments about other people's pictures, I think its only fair that I let my own work be available for comment.
> 
> Public exhibitions don't mean too much, if anything, to me because most of the relatively few people who see work in person have zero idea of what good work is and so their approval means nothing to me.
> 
> I obviously can't speak for anyone else but I can tell you why I don't look at your work.  You don't respect what you do enough to submit finished work, you deflect any comments by saying that your work is just 'stuff' that you threw up here. Clearly you have no respect for what many of us are trying to do and thus I have no interest in anything you do.


I get the beginning. Not so much the end. I didn't say anything about you looking or not looking at my work. What does that have to do with anything? Most is in the just for fun section anyway. It think my only recent move from the just for fun section was stuff i shot 25-30 years ago. which also should have been in just for fun. I dont think you would want to bother critiquing stuff i shot when i was 10


----------



## bribrius (Apr 1, 2015)

photoguy99 said:


> I am not sicboi. I am not demoralized. There is more to the world of social networked photography things than TPF. I do not have multiple accounts on TPF.
> 
> I hope that answers all the outstanding questions.


i thought sicboi was just sicboi. Apparently i am not keeping up on current events.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Apr 1, 2015)

WHY CAN'T WE BE FRIENDS WHY CAN'T WEE BE FRIENDS WHY CAN'T WEE BE FRIENDS WHY CAN'T WEE BE FRIIIEEEENNNDDDSSSSSS


----------



## SurvivalDad (Apr 1, 2015)

Everybody has their own way of doing things. I don't see a problem with online posting. Usually those are what inspire me.


----------



## crzyfotopeeple (Apr 1, 2015)

Is there too much debating about posting pictures then 1.posting pictures online 2.printing pictures. 3.taking pictures. 4.showing to real live local people your pictures. 5.hanging them on the wall?


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm just honestly surprised that noone's mentioned the fact that pictures look way better in print than on a digital screen..


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 3, 2015)

What I put up on here is mostly to get discussion/comments on stuff I have mixed feelings about.  I never post stuff here that I hate or love.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Apr 3, 2015)

Forkie said:


> You could spend more time printing photos if you want, but you'll never get as many people looking at them as you would by posting them online.  And since our hobby/profession is one where the end-product is intended for show, I'd say putting our photos online is as good as it gets.



Besides hanging them on a wall with a group of other knowledgeable photographers and having a critique. It's a lot more productive because of the ability to speak to the artist in person. No misconstrued statements, and you can just blurt out your idea when you get them. It also forces the people giving critique to stare at the image while they talk about it.



fjrabon said:


> What I put up on here is mostly to get discussion/comments on stuff I have mixed feelings about.  I never post stuff here that I hate or love.



I do the same. Though if I took an image i thought was exceptional I'd probably share it with you guys!!


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 3, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > What I put up on here is mostly to get discussion/comments on stuff I have mixed feelings about.  I never post stuff here that I hate or love.
> ...



Yeah, true, mostly should have said "rarely."

Also I don't put any work I do for pay up here either, just free stuff I did that was personal or that I did for free (and I usually have them sign a contract even for free stuff, so that I clearly have the rights to do whatever I want with the images).  

To be totally honest, it blows my mind that people post stuff here that clients paid for.


----------



## W.Y.Photo (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't know, I guess it depends on the what the images are of.. plus its always helpful to get crit on the work you are selling to people.. to make sure you're giving them their money's worth.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 3, 2015)

W.Y.Photo said:


> I don't know, I guess it depends on the what the images are of.. plus its always helpful to get crit on the work you are selling to people.. to make sure you're giving them their money's worth.


I can't even imagine though if a client somehow stumbled upon an image posted on here for critique and saw other photographers pointing out all the ways in which you messed it up, and they paid for that image.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

Do you know how hard it is to get external validation with prints, though? Ugh...You have go find someone, have them look at the prints, and then stare at them until they give you the gratification you crave. Soooo much work.

Online, I can just zap an image to Flickr and then get the sweet affirmation that keeps my self-esteem intact, all while eating Nutella in my underwear.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 3, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Do you know how hard it is to get external validation with prints, though? Ugh...You have go find someone, have them look at the prints, and then stare at them until they give you the gratification you crave. Soooo much work.
> 
> Online, I can just zap an image to Flickr and then get the sweet affirmation that keeps my self-esteem intact.


that's what I use instagram for.  Put up a picture of a backlit dogwood? Bam 20 likes.  Picture of my #coffee with steam rising off, boom, 30 likes.  But then my girlfriend posts a bathroom mirror selfie and, welp, 200 likes, haha.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know how hard it is to get external validation with prints, though? Ugh...You have go find someone, have them look at the prints, and then stare at them until they give you the gratification you crave. Soooo much work.
> ...



God, I can't stand Instagram...but I use it anyways...There are many nice feeds (I really like Nat Geo's photography account) but it's the most disingenuous app out there. It's basically 70% softcore porn. And then the people who are popular for just that act like they're not vain or shallow at all even though the people they hang out with in their photos are basically clones of themselves. lol

Plus, people always manufacturing moments for the photo app. I watched a documentary where some hipster dudes went around jumping off of sh*t for the perfect Instagram photo. I'm not all about that scene. I've never understood it.

I'm the Debbie Downer for not liking and complimenting people's selfies and inspirational quotes/Bible verses. I'll survive I suppose.


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 3, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...


haha, I think it just all depends on the feeds/hashtags/communities you follow and interact with.  Honestly the worst follows I have on instagram are IRL friends that I follow out of a sense of obligation.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



Yeah, they're not all like that. But there is something to be said about what makes a good photo and what makes a good _Instagram_ photo. The community is vast but oddly very similar in their aesthetic tastes. I know a few photojournalists who take great photos but can't gain traction because they don't have make content that is very popular on Instagram.

It's basically like how those "surreal" photos of naked white young people lying in wooded areas are super popular on Flickr, only on Instagram it's lots of travel photography, selfies, food, and feet all processed with VSCO.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 8, 2015)

meh... Dont even know why most people bother posting anything on any site most of the time. This thread seemed to help me understand better though.  I get what others get out of it now (least a little bit). And sites gain advertising revenue, more hits, whatever. Really all about trying to make money, pretty much.  Other people get to see photos. whatever. Most of the time what i can't figure out is wtf i get out of it. Which usually ain't a whole lot. suppose it kills time, boredom, helps in procrastination. gives people something to look at. Hell, i dunno....


----------



## Buckster (Apr 8, 2015)

bribrius said:


> It is too easy. you will never meet most people. what you print or would show personally i am sure it much better than what you throw online.
> 
> It feels like you are doing "something" when you really may not be. Again, it is easy. I am starting to think if i really wanted to be doing "something" i should probably be putting REAL work out there and trying to display in real life. Posting photos online seems a low involvement cop out.
> 
> ...


You're 100% absolutely right.

You should definitely pack this e-involvement in altogether.  Abandon it outright and devote your time and energy entirely to real-world pursuits.  Interact with real live people face to face using actual physical prints of your work.  Take them around town to galleries, banks, public markets, anywhere and everywhere, showing them to real live people and interacting with them in real world ways, and thereby find your niche in the real world in which to truly participate.

This online stuff is a total waste of your time, and the sooner you leave it behind you altogether, the better off you will be.

Bon voyage!!!!


----------



## bribrius (Apr 8, 2015)

Buckster said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> > It is too easy. you will never meet most people. what you print or would show personally i am sure it much better than what you throw online.
> ...


I can't tell if that was sarcasm or serious.  But,* Agreed!!! *Yet i am still here??????? And on two other sites??????????????? Maybe it is a addiction??????????????????????/
Going to have to see if i can get hooked up with some methadone from my primary care physician.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 8, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > rexbobcat said:
> ...



Thats funny,  instagram is probably my favorite social media place. Admittedly, there is a LOT of nonsense on there. But I've been able to connect with a lot of photographers, worked with some awesome companies, sold prints, etc. through instagram. I do hate the square crop, even if you can just add white borders to be able to post 2x3 ratio photos


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:
			
		

> I do hate the square crop, even if you can just add white borders to be able to post 2x3 ratio photos



The square crop helps lift the impact of photos from clueless newbs who tend to shoot very loose...I mean, it literally FORCES them to crop away 1/3 of their image area, thus eliminating sooooo much dead space. Plus, a square aspect image looks good with the subject dead-center. So, it's a win-win aspect ratio for a site like IG. I honestly think the square aspect ratio IG uses is one of the key things in its growth. It truly helps improve the visual impact of the photos made by most people.


----------



## snerd (Apr 8, 2015)

There is an app on ios that allows to post photos as shot........ Cropic. Give it a try.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 8, 2015)

snerd said:


> There is an app on ios that allows to post photos as shot........ Cropic. Give it a try.


that actually could be fun..


----------



## bribrius (Apr 8, 2015)

or maybe not.......

post where??????????????????


----------



## snerd (Apr 8, 2015)

bribrius said:


> or maybe not.......
> 
> post where??????????????????


Instagram and other social sites.


----------



## snerd (Apr 8, 2015)

It allows to post landscapes as landscapes on Instagram.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 9, 2015)

snerd said:


> It allows to post landscapes as landscapes on Instagram.



Yeah there are quite a few apps that do that, or I'll just add white borders in photoshop, but other accounts typically only feature square crops and adding the borders just makes the photos so small. I crop square for IG whenever possible, but some compositions just cant be cropped.


----------



## Dikkie (Apr 9, 2015)

Anyone yet noticed this thread was started on Fool's Day ?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 9, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > fjrabon said:
> ...



In my experience, most people get followers and opportunities through physical contacts. IE: Someone you know refers another person/company to Instagram. I think a company cold contacting a photographer solely because of Instagram is somewhat rare _unless_ you're already well-known outside of Instagram.

It also depends on what genre of photography you work in as well.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 9, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> In my experience, most people get followers and opportunities through physical contacts. IE: Someone you know refers another person/company to Instagram. I think a company cold contacting a photographer solely because of Instagram is somewhat rare _unless_ you're already well-known outside of Instagram.
> 
> It also depends on what genre of photography you work in as well.



I'm primarily a landscape photographer, and I agree, I wouldn't see IG being as worthwhile for other fields of photographers. I love it though, works very well for me.


----------



## f2bthere (Jul 31, 2015)

Getting a good photo printer had and continues to have a big impact on my photography. 

It is much easier to make an image that looks good (enough) online than it is to make a good print. It is also much easier to make a good 4x6 than it is to make a good 16x20. 

Looking critically at your own work printed will do more for you with one image taken seriously and cultivated to a fine print than will looking at a hundred images online.


----------

